# For those that own drones a question...



## Wyatt earp (Apr 10, 2017)

What's the best to buy?  Just curious thinking about getting one... 



.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 10, 2017)

bear513 said:


> What's the best to buy?  Just curious thinking about getting one...
> 
> 
> 
> .


Have you read up on the FAA rules?  That might help you make your decision as to size and capability: 
Fly for Fun

Drone Authority   » Drone License

Unmanned Aircraft Systems


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 10, 2017)

phantom 4 ?  is said to be a good one.....has a good battery time..30 minutes or so.. i am not much into drones...more something i am gonna shoot out the flying sky....if its over my land


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 10, 2017)

might wanna consider that or your neighbors


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 10, 2017)

now i will say this ...if you are gonna get a nice one...i would sure the hell try to film something with it and charge....try to make it a business hobby for a year or long enough to replay the cost of the drone then go outtta business....i hate the irs lol


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 10, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> might wanna consider that or your neighbors




I only have a few neighbors, live on a lake..... I am trying to find this tractor in the over growth woods my neighbors told me about,   it was abandoned years ago when it was clear cut. 


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 10, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> now i will say this ...if you are gonna get a nice one...i would sure the hell try to film something with it and charge....try to make it a business hobby for a year or long enough to replay the cost of the drone then go outtta business....i hate the irs lol




That's what I was thinking too, seen a bunch of side job adds from Realtors wanting to hire people with drones.


.


Something to do that might be fun...


.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Apr 10, 2017)

bear513 said:


> What's the best to buy?  Just curious thinking about getting one...
> 
> 
> 
> .



You first need to declare the reason for buying one, what are you going to use it for? It's like deciding to buy a car or a pair of shoes. They are driven, or worn for different purposes. Then set a budget. You can spend less than a thousand or many thousands.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 10, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> phantom 4 ?  is said to be a good one.....has a good battery time..30 minutes or so.. i am not much into drones...more something i am gonna shoot out the flying sky....if its over my land


Rots'o'ruck, GI.  I hear Federal prison can be educational.  You own your land, but not the airspace over it.  Add to this, the Feds consider drones "aircraft", which is why operators need to be registered.  Shooting one down is seen as shooting down an aircraft over your land.

Is it OK to shoot down a drone over your house? - CNN.com
_This is a trend. People have shot down drones in southern New Jersey and rural California as well. It's illegal, and they get arrested for it_.

It Is A Federal Crime To Shoot Down A Drone, Says FAA


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 10, 2017)

bear513 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > now i will say this ...if you are gonna get a nice one...i would sure the hell try to film something with it and charge....try to make it a business hobby for a year or long enough to replay the cost of the drone then go outtta business....i hate the irs lol
> ...


Drones are replacing traditional aircraft and pilots for several jobs such as photographing real estate, checking out power links, police monitoring of traffic, etc.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 10, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > phantom 4 ?  is said to be a good one.....has a good battery time..30 minutes or so.. i am not much into drones...more something i am gonna shoot out the flying sky....if its over my land
> ...




Speaking of that you don't own the land /mineral rights under it either, what story's I read that ended up in the courts.....


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 10, 2017)

What about these cheap ones from Amazon for a $100 bucks any good?


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 10, 2017)

bear513 said:


> What about these cheap ones from Amazon for a $100 bucks any good?


The rating system on Amazon is pretty reliable.  The higher number of positive ratings, the better.  I'd also Google "best recreational (or professional) drones".  You can get in cheap for $100.  Also spring for an extra battery or two since flying for 10 minutes then waiting an hour for a recharge isn't as much fun.  

I'd looked at drones a few months ago, but chose to forego it for two main reasons:
1) I have a pilot's license (_certificate _for purists!).  Any drone violations would go against my professional occupation.

2) Cost.  A decent one is about $300+.  I have other things I'd prefer to do than add another toy collecting dust in my garage.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 10, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > What about these cheap ones from Amazon for a $100 bucks any good?
> ...




I never shopped online before thanks for the info...think I will do it in this case the selection is nill where I live and don't feel like driving.. 


.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 10, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> now i will say this ...if you are gonna get a nice one...i would sure the hell try to film something with it and charge....try to make it a business hobby for a year or long enough to replay the cost of the drone then go outtta business....i hate the irs lol


Have you seen Planet Earth 2?  Lits of drone footage and it's amazing.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 10, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Amazon is great.  Annual membership not only brings free 2-day shipping for many products, but Amazon Prime video.  That alone is worth $100 to me since it also allows downloading videos so I can watch them when traveling.

Amazon is kicking Walmart's ass (causing Walmart to step up their game in response) since most of Walmart's markup is on electronics, a main seller for Amazon.  Amazon also offers used and refurbished for substantial savings.  I've bought several items in that category thus saving hundreds of dollars and backed by Amazon's return policy.

Factor in the time and gas savings from not having to drive all over town looking for a good deal and Amazon is truly the best way to go.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 22, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the best to buy?  Just curious thinking about getting one...
> ...



Meh... Horseshit.

He doesn't need to "declare" anything. Shit, I want something? If I have the money I buy it. I have to justify the purchase to no one...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 22, 2017)

Rooster said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Update I bought one and crashed in the lake


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Apr 22, 2017)

Rooster said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



It's not about justifying the purchase dipshit. He asked which is the best one to buy, I merely pointed out it depends what purpose you have for it.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 22, 2017)

That was quick! Consider it money down the drain, I mean lake? Lol





bear513 said:


> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


----------



## Rooster (Apr 23, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Sorry, misread what you said. Nothing more, nothing less.

No need for you to be a complete nutsack because of it, though...


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Apr 23, 2017)

Rooster said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Rooster said:
> ...



I merely echoed your tone. If you want me to check myself, look in the mirror first.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 24, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Eat a dick, Chucklehead...


----------

